# Pirate ship build



## Capt. Blade (Jul 25, 2014)

Started building a pirate ship haunt for kids in Massillon, Ohio. The frame of the ship is made from donated pallets. I signed on for this build because its for a charity food drive for the less fortunate.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Crazy Awesome! The canon ports really add a lot of character to your build. Just when I feel like that I have too much to do for my haunt, I see something like this and I feel like such a slacker.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Really spectacular- love the tentacle in there too!


----------



## Capt. Blade (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks!!! I don't know if I would work this hard on my own haunt. Its for charity and were working with a very very low budget. Almost all the pallets and wood were donated.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

That's really awesome!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Fantastic .. Awesome build, how fun!


----------



## Capt. Blade (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## BrlRaser (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't suppose they still have it and usable? As I hold a benefit barrel race in Negley, Ohio every year for children with life threatening diseases, such as cancer (www.dreamingofthree.org then see Rodeo Kids tab) and we are going to do a pirate theme next year. Would like the porch entrance transformed.


----------

